# I Want to Live Forever



## clarkekent (Dec 2, 2015)

Do you want to live forever?


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

no


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

Definitely. My life is so much slower than others, I need a little extra time to do stuff.


----------



## Aleida (Jun 11, 2013)

Haha, no. That's also a good reason for me not to believe in afterlife.


----------



## dachickmagnet (Jan 30, 2012)

That's silly. Life is only life because it has to come to an end. Can you imagine a movie that never ends? It would be boring.


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

100 years is too short. Living forever sounds a bit much..I'd be happy with an extra 100.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

No, immortality sounds horrible. It'd be cool if you could age slower though, like Hobbits. :lol


----------



## Unforgiven17 (Apr 15, 2016)

Whats the point in life if it doesn't end?


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

Unforgiven17 said:


> Whats the point in life if it doesn't end?


I don't understand your question.

This is more important anyway:

Just think about all "Life is too short" quotes that would disappear :O


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

There are so many caveats to that. Imagine being stuck with dementia and rheumatism from age 80 to infinity. 

I suppose the attraction of immortality (provided you remain healthy and sane) is that you know that eventually, you'll have the wisdom and experience to get whatever you want in life, and keep it indefinitely. But between that and instant oblivion, not sure which one I'd pick.


----------



## Unforgiven17 (Apr 15, 2016)

Demon Soul said:


> I don't understand your question.
> 
> This is more important anyway:
> 
> Just think about all "Life is too short" quotes that would disappear :O


The reason I live is because one day it will end. If there was no end what would be the point in doing anything?


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

Unforgiven17 said:


> The reason I live is because one day it will end. If there was no end what would be the point in doing anything?


Then why live at all? It's all going to end.

You do stuff because you enjoy doing them. You don't go over to that ice cream shop and tell him I'd like that ice cream because one day I will die. You think, that looks nice and tasty, I'd want that.


----------



## Unforgiven17 (Apr 15, 2016)

Demon Soul said:


> Then why live at all? It's all going to end.
> 
> You do stuff because you enjoy doing them. You don't go over to that ice cream shop and tell him I'd like that ice cream because one day I will die. You tell him, that looks nice, I'd want that.


Its hard to explain and I get where you are coming from.

But my view is the complete opposite. Whats the point in having ice cream if you get to experience it forever? Have it now because one day youll be dead.

To me it makes perfect sense, but I get why its confusing.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

hell no


----------



## Cyan22 (Jul 11, 2014)

Pffft, not in this planet I don't.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)




----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

No, I wouldn't want to outlive everyone I care about. Even if I do move on and form meaningful relationships with other people, I'll eventually outlive them too. It's a depressing cycle that'll go on forever.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

Unforgiven17 said:


> Its hard to explain and I get where you are coming from.
> 
> But my view is the complete opposite. Whats the point in having ice cream if you get to experience it forever? Have it now because one day youll be dead.
> 
> To me it makes perfect sense, but I get why its confusing.


I don't think there really is a right or wrong answer unless you maybe want to go over what is better for the whole species. I totally understand why people wouldn't like to live forever.

As long as the rest of you is still is a normal human being I don't really think that is an argument would hold in real life though. You could also just say, what's the point of doing nothing in your eternal life? So you might as well spend the time you live doing something you enjoy. After you have figured out what you like it's kind of like watching a movie. You watch it once, and then you put it on the shelf until you'd like to watch it again. Plus, if you love something, you can do that for a long time. The reason I changed and the reason why I HAD to change is because I have to develop to work in this society. However, if I was immortal I could just toy around in the sand if that is what I truly loved to do.

I guess it comes down to what you choose to focus on in your life. You can point your nose at all the depressing things that will happen and say that will happen for an eternity, or can point your nose at all the nice things that will happen for an eternity.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

I'm terrified of dying, and growing old.


----------



## Unforgiven17 (Apr 15, 2016)

Demon Soul said:


> I don't think there really is a right or wrong answer unless you maybe want to go over what is better for the whole species. I totally understand why people wouldn't like to live forever.
> 
> As long as the rest of you is still is a normal human being I don't really think that is an argument would hold in real life though. You could also just say, what's the point of doing nothing in your eternal life? So you might as well spend the time you live doing something you enjoy. After you have figured out what you like it's kind of like watching a movie. You watch it once, and then you put it on the shelf until you'd like to watch it again. Plus, if you love something, you can do that for a long time. The reason I changed and the reason why I HAD to change is because I have to develop to work in this society. However, if I was immortal I could just toy around in the sand if that is what I truly loved to do.
> 
> I guess it comes down to what you choose to focus on in your life. You can point your nose at all the depressing things that will happen and say that will happen for an eternity, or can point your nose at all the nice things that will happen for an eternity.


Yes, I completely agree that there is no right or wrong answer. We are all individuals and our motivations are different.

I'm more of a seize the day kind of person I guess (that makes me sound a lot more exciting than I am!) You can't really seize the day if you live eternally. Plus, I never watch a movie more than once (not since I as a child).

That being said, death does scare me. But the death of loved ones before me scares me even more. And the thought of having to live forever terrifies me!


----------



## Repix (Jan 14, 2016)

I want it to end :lol

If someone's up there... Don't make me immortal!


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

I would love to.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Death paves way for a new beginning. Just like the withered leaves spread across the pavement a few meters from a tree. It's nature simply at its work...honestly, I don't know. I wouldn't mind living for 200 years. If it means loving more and being loved more, I'm all for it. Wouldn't want to live forever though Humans are conditioned to err, and no amount of love can dissolve away the flawed contamination that we breathe daily.Looking at all the atrocities that occurs on a daily basis global-wide, and the innocence that suffers in the hands of this nightmares, I don't have the will to be here for the rest of eternity and witness this without having the power to do something about it. The truth will always be this. All of us have a ticking time in sync with the beat of our hearts. It is limited and one day, it will cease to beat. Maybe 60 years from now, I may not be alive in this world anymore. But I want to live and cherish this limited amount of time that I have. It's just that one opportunity that I, and all of us have, to properly utilize. Love, let go, cherish, put in that effort, forgive and just go on with the flow of life and listen to what the beat of your heart yearns for. You know best. 

In conclusion, no, I wouldn't want to live forever. All that I have is now.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

_Maybe I just want to fly
I wanna live I don't want to die
Maybe I just want to breathe
Maybe I just don't believe
Maybe you're the same as me
We see things they'll never see
You and I are gonna live forever...._


----------



## DJ Skeletonz (May 30, 2016)

Yes, kinda. I hope mind uploading or other insane life extending technologies become available and inexpensive by the time I'm 80 or so, I want to be able to live on a terraformed Venus for a few hundred years before I shut down my computer brain forever.


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

**** no i dont want to live tomorrow let alone another 1000+ years


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Sure, some of my depression is worrying I won't have enough time to accomplish the things I want and regretting all the time I've wasted in my life. I could focus more on enjoying myself instead of feeling like I need to rush to accomplish things. Also I think my germaphobia/mysophobia would greatly diminish or go away, assuming I no longer had to worry about diseases.


----------



## gumballhead (Jun 8, 2011)

Yes, who wouldn't? Provided I get to stay youthful and eventually find my soulmate, or even just a group of other "immortals" to spend the rest of eternity with, I can see it working. I currently spend most of my life worrying about getting older, not finding the time to do everything, or even half of what I want to do in life. Knowing I literally have all the time in the world would be bliss. No deadlines, no worrying about the afterlife, or lack thereof. It might get boring after awhile, but I've spent the last five years doing basically the same thing every day, so I have a fairly high tolerance rate for boredom. Oh well, our lives are the length that they are so that we can be encouraged to get out there and live them to the fullest. If people lived forever, I don't think much would ever get done, and procrastination would be on the rise.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Yes, it sucks that life is so short. Nature should have given us 500 years at least.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Arod (Jun 7, 2016)

We all die eventually so make the most of your (limited) time on planet Earth.


----------



## Shogun (May 29, 2016)

Cascades said:


> 100 years is too short. Living forever sounds a bit much..I'd be happy with an extra 100.


You're 26...

Wait till you're in your 30s and 40s. Life will seem a lot longer.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

My father has said that life is too short and people should live for at least a couple hundred years. I definitely wouldn't want to live for that long. There are times that I've wished I wasn't even here so why would I want to live for that long.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

clarkekent said:


> Do you want to live forever?


 Whenever someone says this it always creeps me out. I think it's probably easier to say when you're young and haven't really thought about it.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

There can only be one OP !


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Can't stand the idea of being me forever. To date I have hardly been able to stand 26 years.


----------



## Torkani (Nov 9, 2012)

If I didn't age and could choose when I wanted to die. But otherwise living forever... not something to look forward to.

What would happen when the earth dies or the sun turns into a red giant? Not good, not good :no


----------



## sebastian1 (Feb 7, 2013)

@Arod @Paper Samurai I, for one, appreciate the Queen references


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

what would happen if someone has an artificial heart that will work forever


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

In the sense that I want there to be a better after life (heaven), yeah. Otherwise, no.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Shogun said:


> You're 26...
> 
> Wait till you're in your 30s and 40s. Life will seem a lot longer.


I'm only 30, but life is seeming shorter and shorter for me as I age. I feel like the past 10 years just flew by


----------



## Shogun (May 29, 2016)

slyfox said:


> I'm only 30, but life is seeming shorter and shorter for me as I age. I feel like the past 10 years just flew by


Hmmm, maybe it's because I have a ****ty empty life then. :haha


----------



## Miach (Mar 29, 2016)

If I was young forever, then yes. Because I would be able to eventually become very rich and live a good long life. My life would never be perfect, because of the way I am, but I'd be taking away negative aspects of life, like having to work, and increasing the positive aspects, like buying and doing practically anything I want and living the life of luxury. It would never be great but it would be good enough to live forever.

Edit: Unless maybe in the future they will have a cure for my problems (not likely), in that case my life would become great. But then, if my problems were cured I may be able to be with someone I love, and losing them might be very difficult to handle. Just living on whilst people I love keep dying, living on only in my memory. My happiness in that scenario would depend on how I handle such a consequence.


----------



## PrincessV (Aug 17, 2015)

FOREVER YOUNNGGGG. I WANNA BE FOREVER YOUNG.

Do you really want to live forever? foreverrrrrrr younng. 



Someone had to do it.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

No.


----------



## Miss Scarletta (Nov 27, 2015)

That'd actually be really great as long as I stay young.


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

Only on a couple of conditions
1.Stay young,good health 100% of the time
2.Independently wealthy therefore no need to work


----------



## clarkekent (Dec 2, 2015)

fonz said:


> 2.Independently wealthy therefore no need to work


If you're 500 years old and still poor, I don't know man.. :grin2:


----------



## uziq (Apr 9, 2012)

No thanks. That sounds like a nightmare. Forget about all the hardship and stress you'll have to endure of over the years, I feel like after some time, an existential boredom would set in. That sounds like hell.


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

Not going to lie, I considered yes for just a few reasons but more than anything largely my answer will have to be be **** no.


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

I'd live forever. Because living forever = having infinite chances to fix my life. This'd mean there'll definitely be a moment in which I'll be happy enough. I've met a lot of people who'd love to have a second chance in life and they don't have it.


----------



## Arod (Jun 7, 2016)

sebastian1 said:


> @Arod @Paper Samurai I, for one, appreciate the Queen references


It's the first thing I thought of when I saw the thread title.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Shogun said:


> Hmmm, maybe it's because I have a ****ty empty life then. :haha


My life has been pretty empty as far as not accomplishing anything. Maybe it goes by fast for me because I think of all the years I've wasted and feel like the time I have left to make up for it is dwindling.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

I'd only do it if I could stay young for ever, and the universe would also never end, and I can be instantly cured of any disease, so if I got cancer, I wouldn't be in pain for eternity. 

If I aged, I'd end up looking like Pious Augustus from Eternal Darkness. :wtf:


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

PrincessV said:


> FOREVER YOUNNGGGG. I WANNA BE FOREVER YOUNG.
> 
> Do you really want to live forever? foreverrrrrrr younng.
> 
> ...


Yes, this has been playing in my head for a while because I do want to be &#127926;forever young&#127926; Where everything is new and fascinating. Where cartoons make no sense but you love them watching them anyway and have no clear memories of them, you just know you liked them. When the day had a beginning and an end, yet you couldn't wait for tomorrow. Sigh.


----------



## PrincessV (Aug 17, 2015)

coeur_brise said:


> Yes, this has been playing in my head for a while because I do want to be &#127926;forever young&#127926; Where everything is new and fascinating. Where cartoons make no sense but you love them watching them anyway and have no clear memories of them, you just know you liked them. When the day had a beginning and an end, yet you couldn't wait for tomorrow. Sigh.


Reminds me of the saying "today you are the youngest you will ever be, and the oldest you have ever been." It's never too late to enjoy what time you have left.  I understand your sentiment though. Growing up is balogna.


----------



## Serefina (Oct 6, 2015)

Arod said:


> It's the first thing I thought of when I saw the thread title.


Me too. I am loving all the Queen references on this thread.

I want to break free,but the show must go on


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Yes. But only under the condition that I get fangs too.


----------



## cila (Oct 16, 2015)

It would be more important to be young forever. Many problems people have is because they grow up and realize that they won't be someone in life or won't achieve their dreams and will be perceived as losers by others. They usually get bald and fat and uglier in general, also the reflexes go worse etc. If you get stuck in your 18s you don't have to suffer all of this.


----------



## chaosherz (May 15, 2011)

I'm surprised so many people voted yes. Personally, I wouldn't. Forever is a looong time. I would get bored of being the same person I would think. I definitely would not want to be my current self. But if I were say the most perfect person I cuold possibly imagine (in looks, personality, life, everything) and could be say 18yo forever and never age... maybe I might consider it... but even then I would probably still get bored after about 100 years or so. Life is so precious because it IS limited... if you lived forever it wouldn't be the same.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

No, I like the idea of death. I find it somewhat comforting.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

FAAAAAAAMMME!
I wanna live forever
I wanna learn how to fly
HIIIIIIIIGGGGGGHHHHHHH!


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Nah. Living life is getting harder with each passing year.


----------



## Valley (Jan 31, 2015)

No i would not want to live forever it would get boring as hell


----------



## Protozoan (May 26, 2014)

Are we talking *invulnerability *here? Cause if I were to live for like _5 billion years_ and survive through every single disaster including the sun going supernova and be left floating in space forever-that sounds _really_, *really* bad.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Protozoan said:


> Are we talking *invulnerability *here? Cause if I were to live for like _5 billion years_ and survive through every single disaster including the sun going supernova and be left floating in space forever-that sounds _really_, *really* bad.


You'd eventually come across more life. _Eventually_.

The problem with "forever" is that you'd have to watch everyone around you die. I don't mean watching extinctions (though I suppose that could be a bit of a downer as well), but individuals... people you love, care for... Sounds kind of miserable, actually.


----------



## Protozoan (May 26, 2014)

Just Lurking said:


> You'd eventually come across more life. _Eventually_.
> 
> The problem with "forever" is that you'd have to watch everyone around you die. I don't mean watching extinctions (though I suppose that could be a bit of a downer as well), but individuals... people you love, care for... Sounds kind of miserable, actually.


You could also become an unfathomable genius and _*turn your loved ones into cyborgs*_

Though there might be some ethical issues with that one I guess

And I guess I might not feel like it either which just brings me back to square one of my already non-superpowered life

Yeah I'll pass


----------

